# Need Rod Repair



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

:doh:doh Anybody in mobile do rod repair ,got a penn spinning rod .3rd eye from top, insert broke . :banghead


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Rod n reel depot.


----------



## bender (Mar 9, 2010)

Drop it off at Fox's


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

If your over in Orange Beach you could drop it off at J and M or Rod Room and either of them could fix it for you. If I lived closer I would be glad to fix it for you, but unfortunatley I don't.


----------

